# Chat Thread



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Just a thread where pretty much any subject goes 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## mdc2877 (Apr 18, 2014)

I am new to this site and having a bit of a tough time getting used to it. So I thought I would just say hi.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

hello! welcome to the dairy goat info forum! What kinds of goats do you raise? You should post pics!


----------



## mdc2877 (Apr 18, 2014)

I used to raise Nubian and Toggenberg but I do not currently have any. I get my first Nubian doeling next month to start again after 6years.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Cool, here's one of my Nubian girls 








Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## mdc2877 (Apr 18, 2014)

I love the spots. I hope to get spots soon.


----------



## mdc2877 (Apr 18, 2014)

Do You show or raise for milk or?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

mdc2877 said:


> Do You show or raise for milk or?


Both


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I dont show but I want to 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Dairy Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey Chaney!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey lynn

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Dairy Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

lol, hello:biggrin;D:laughcry:eek


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Haha what did u do with that coyote?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Dairy Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

he went to coyote heaven hehe


----------



## mdc2877 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi ladies. I cannot show any longer but my boys will be starting in 4-H. I am just happy to have a reason to get my Nubian's back.


----------



## mdc2877 (Apr 18, 2014)

Where are you guys from?


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

I love nubians! Glad you have an excuse 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Dairy Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm from Colorado as you can see in my name haha. 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## mdc2877 (Apr 18, 2014)

I kinda wondered if that meant Colorado.


----------



## mdc2877 (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok im not sure how to post pics. Maybe I have to be on my actual computer .....I cannot find an option on my phone


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh well you have to puch those three little dots at the top then click reply then click then again and it should have an option to add an attachment 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Dairy Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

mdc2877 said:


> Ok im not sure how to post pics. Maybe I have to be on my actual computer .....I cannot find an option on my phone


If you're on the app, when you go to reply there are little icons on the bottom of the screen. The first from the left looks like a camera, push this one if you want to "take" a photo. The one next to that is the one you push to pick a picture from your photo library . Hope this helps 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Did you find out how to post pics?


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

so lets start this thing up again haha how is everyone doing?


----------



## mdc2877 (Apr 18, 2014)

Going ok. How are you?


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi everyone!! I got banned on TheGoatspot.net for posting a link to my webchat. No i am not going to ask you to get on it.We should boycott them.  I know a few people who have gotten banned for sharing their goat forums,or ideas that are on other websites.
Also thanks Dairy Goat Info Forum and all the participants for your help and support!! Pleas keep this forum going as long as possible!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

sydneyjd said:


> Hi everyone!! I got banned on TheGoatspot.net for posting a link to my webchat. No i am not going to ask you to get on it.We should boycott them.  I know a few people who have gotten banned for sharing their goat forums,or ideas that are on other websites.
> Also thanks Dairy Goat Info Forum and all the participants for your help and support!! Pleas keep this forum going as long as possible!!


I for 1 will not boycott the Goat spot. I love that Forum, very responsible people on there 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

I meant that as a joke. I like it too,but the admins are a little picky.I haven't talked to you in a while COgoatlover25!!


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi clover,nice to meet you!!


----------



## mdc2877 (Apr 18, 2014)

I dont even know what the goat spot is


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Hey it's Malory most of you guys know me from the goat spot well I was dared to do this but here is the pic note 1... My goats wouldn't hold still so I used my donkey 2nd... She smoothed my face when I went to kiss her


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

here is the pic


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

*smooshed


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

This is goat spot http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/ Good job Malory!! Not quite the goat,or the lips,but you did it!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Haha I know she yanked her head up as soon as I went to kiss her though!!:')


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey guys


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Hey Lindsey!!


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi Cogoatlover25? How are you?


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

You guys 2 of my goats got out a while ago and I had to go through some briers with crocs and shorts on!!!:l


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

That sounds like fun Malory!!  My goats are out and enjoying the sunshine!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Well I was tryin to let them graze in the pasture but so ehow they got out!!:O


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello Sydneyjd


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## clovor (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice too meet u too


~ Nigerian dwarf goats (2) ~Coloma , CA. ~ random lady


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

So how is everyone doing? it is sunny and 85 up here.Also does anyone now how to make goat milk taste not so goaty? I am just starting to separate the moms from the babies,and the goat milk tastes like a goat.I don't have a billy running with them.


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Malory,why did you leave? Chaney just showed up!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Because I went outside and this iPad is giving me a chronic headache and nobody was replying!!!:/ I have things to do so I will be on there at ten o'clock and I will try to get Chaney to join


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok,see you then!! If anyone else wants to join our chat at ten,here is the link. http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=##goats&uio=d4 Thanks!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Sry guys I want on there at 10 it took us way longer than expected taking the deer to the wildlife lady!!!:l


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok,thats fine Malory.Talk to you later. I have stuff to do this morning.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Ok ttyl


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Ok so why is nobody replying??


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Replying to what Malory?


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

To this thread


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

This thread is kind of quiet.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Oh then u should hush also!! hah


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Malory i can see that you keep checking this thread.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

How???:l I check it lik every hour and nobody replies!!:l


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Not much convo on here...


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Ik that is what I was saying 0!!


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok,I know to play truth or dare now.


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

And someone messaged me on TGS,but because i am banned,i cannot see or answer it!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Wait u wanna play truth or dare on here now??


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok,truth or dare? You all can play if you want.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Um truth!!


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Is it true that you fell of your trampoline,because you were not watching where you were jumping?


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

I have fallen off my trampoline before not because I want looking I just jumped to high and flung off but thankfully I landed on my feet truth or dare??


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

dare,but no kissing,or eating anything disgusting,or saying phrases.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Ugh what else can I not dare you to do... Mr game monitor!!! but I dare you to draw yourself falling in a cow pile!!:')


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

lol, good one Mal


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

ok,I will give it a try.The way i got bathed in cow poop,is,when I was loading out spreader with poop,i didn't have the bucket level,and it dumped all over me.


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

I have to load the spreader now,but I hope it doesn't happen again!! And I use a skidloader to load it,so that is alot of poop!! sorry I missed you lindsey!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Where is my picture??


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> Where is my picture??


He probably chickened out...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

sydneyjd said:


> I have to load the spreader now,but I hope it doesn't happen again!! And I use a skidloader to load it,so that is alot of poop!! sorry I missed you lindsey!!


You use a skid steer? me too


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

I might be able to make your picture tomorow or late tonight. I am busy all day.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Ok but don't forget haha!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Is either of u on web chat??


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm gonna get on right now!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Ok u still on??


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

I am on right now,if you want to cha. I just got home.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Okie dokie I'll see how long I can stay on there


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

You peoples got quiet...


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Noone would answer!!!!!


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Look at this.http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f21/size-bar-fit-4x6-organza-bag-29232/#post376145


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

I replied!!! haha hey u on webchat or cogoatlover or Chaney??


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

we were,and yo joined us.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

No way!!


----------



## mdc2877 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello again. I have been busy with end of school year. How is everyone?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

mdc2877 said:


> Hello again. I have been busy with end of school year. How is everyone?


great! you?


----------



## mdc2877 (Apr 18, 2014)

Doing good.
So everyone seems to know each other here. Im new to this, only posted a few times via mobile but ill try and be more involved. Im omw to look at a Nigerian buck in a couple hrs. Pretty excited.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

mdc2877 said:


> Doing good.
> So everyone seems to know each other here. Im new to this, only posted a few times via mobile but ill try and be more involved. Im omw to look at a Nigerian buck in a couple hrs. Pretty excited.


Cool, I have Nigerians and Nubians


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm doing awesome!! 2 more batches of goat milk soap done...


----------



## mdc2877 (Apr 18, 2014)

I will have Nigerians and Nubian's as well.


----------



## mdc2877 (Apr 18, 2014)

I want to learn how to make soap.


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Great!! It completely matters on how you want to do it,and what oils you want to use.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

mdc2877 said:


> I will have Nigerians and Nubian's as well.


Cool! It will be fun to have a fellow breeder of those breeds on here


----------



## mdc2877 (Apr 18, 2014)

My new bucklings


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Aww they are cuties!!


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow ,they are cute!!


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

ok,Lindsey,you may laugh. i did have a fly buzzing around my head tonight!! LOL But i just took a shower...


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

R yaw on webchat??


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

yes,but n one else is.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Ok I can get on


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

mdc2877 said:


> My new bucklings


Cuties! Show bloodlines? Milking?


----------



## mdc2877 (Apr 18, 2014)

The one with most blk is getting banded because they are brothers. I got them for breeders, my boys will be showing 4-H and I want milk lol. So both eventually.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Cool, I don't have any show quality stock ( I'm just getting into this stuff  ) But I do have 1 nigerian doe that has some pretty nice lines


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Are you still grumpy Lindsey? Oh,yes,and my internet is fixed!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

sydneyjd said:


> Are you still grumpy Lindsey? Oh,yes,and my internet is fixed!!


Yeah, at you

Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Ugh u hav nothin to be grumpy about!!!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

mewah with make up on


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

looks hilarious


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

goatlady1314 said:


> mewah with make up on


U r beautiful!!!!:3


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

But I thought we were doin full body pics:/


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> U r beautiful!!!!:3


You won't say nearly the same when you see me...


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

that one is to scare y'all haha


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

with makeup


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

full body


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

i cant take one like that!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

aww your so cute!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

and that one for fun!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

I can scare you guys worse than you just scared me...


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Cute??:l


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Wanna bet??


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

yea your so cute! haha


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> Wanna bet??


Yeah, i can


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

than do it!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Fine!!!!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Fine!!!!!


That isn't scary ur smile is jst a lil off:/ here is the scary part:l....


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

:l


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Haha I bet u jst pooped ur pants!!:')


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

almost bodied


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

...........................


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yup, thats what I thought


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Malory! Wer'd you go??


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

And u can see the rest of it ( me ) LOL


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

You both look decent.  why are you hollering at me chaney?


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Chaney I think amor'e is pregnant!!!!:: her teats are getting longer!!!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

goatlady1314 said:


> almost bodied


Color splash:l


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

I dont have a recent full photo of myself.  (phew got out of that one) Nor do i want to take one.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

goatlady1314 said:


> almost bodied


Hey Chaney your looking a lil green:/ u ok?? U might wanna go see a doctor haha


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

sydneyjd said:


> I dont have a recent full photo of myself.  (phew got out of that one) Nor do i want to take one.


Haha baby!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Ur nickname shouldn't be string bean it should be wimp or baby and don't thank me cause I'm jst that nice


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Why am i called a string?


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

And i can see that co,chaney and you are monitoring this thread.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks dork


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Ah,yes. I am so fond of the many names i have been called lately.....


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

How can u tell if someone is monitoring??:l


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Malory http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/online.php it tells who,and what everyone is doing,and looking at. That is NOT HACKING!! :deadhorse :derr


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Lol :d


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Good cuz they ain't gonna stop


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

What's going on here? This isn't about goats! Hahaha! How is everyone doing today? I'm pretty new to all this, just getting to know people and wanted to say hi!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

and malory im not ok, the doctor said im going to live tho!!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey happy!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Um that link doesn't work:/!!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi goatlady! I like being called happy! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Anyone interested in kid pix? My kids make me happy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Yeh please, happy!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

This is my first buckling ever! I hope I do good with him!







And my doeling, these are the first registered goats I have ever had! Ready to start my herd once they are old enough!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

They r pretty but the buckling is beautifullz!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

I love him I need ur address so I can come steal them once u get em!! haha


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you! I just love them! They are both so sweet! This whole experience I have had so far has been just wonderful! I can't wait to have my own dairy herd!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I have had them both for over a month now but the guard dogs might eat your legs I'd you try to steal them  lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Obsidian is the buck, Galaxy is the doe but I am still waiting for Galaxy's papers to be returned to me from ADGA


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

I just love your goats amazing colors!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

And they are registered??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Haha


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Yeh I kinda edited that so keep quiet:l


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Lol no worries!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes they are registered  both purebred


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Sorry, I had a full day today  You have very nice goats  Do you breed for show or anything?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Just breeding for good genes right now maybe will show in the future but I'm too busy now


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Cool, I'm looking forward to showing


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

The problem I would have would be how to feed the rest of the farm if I were at a show for a whole weekend lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Its nice to meet you and your goats Happy!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you  nice to meet you too Sydney!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

sydneyjd said:


> You both look decent.  why are you hollering at me chaney?


i hope we are decent!! ( as in dressed  ). hollareing were


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Wait both?? haha


----------



## mdc2877 (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice goats Happy


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you mdc. Got any goaty pix to share? I have an adorable Pygmy Nigerian cross I should post up


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

he's about a week old in this pic

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

What does that mean mal


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

He is soooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

goatlady1314 said:


> What does that mean mal


Wht mean??


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

U said both of us?


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

I know threre was three of us and chaneys goat!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

But he said both of us so confusion confusion!!:/


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Here is my Nubian that kidded a few days ago


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

He is sooo cute!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Adorable!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

................................


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Your pretty


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Your beautiful!!! and tanner than in the other pics!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Without the pimples I wouldn't look half bad haha


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

U can barely see them and they don't look bad!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Uh huh


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

I'm bein honest my sister rhea had bad breakouts when she was my age and they did look awful I felt freely bad for her!!:/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey i think you are all beautiful! And I love watching ladybugs eat aphids! Anyone think that's weird?..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hey i think you are all beautiful! And I love watching ladybugs eat aphids! Anyone think that's weird?..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.




That's not weird at all! 
Does any body else here have horses?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes I have 2 that's them behind the goats, Jo Jo the grey mustang and Mysfit the bay quarter horse








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Cool,  I have 5


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Ginger is my Boer, Poppy ( tan)and jasper ( black) are the pygmys Eddie in the foreground and the little spotted butt you see is my friends little bugger Nigerian dwarf that knocked up ginger


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

What kind of horses do you have?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh ya the ND also knocked up poppy b4 my friend gave here to me and that's how I got the cute kid in the bucket that I showed u all earlier!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What kind of horses do you have?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


QH and TB


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Too bad ur so far away! We could have gone riding together!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Aww!!


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

cute babies!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I love all my babies! They are the best!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

There are two big coyotes in our area lately and I'm worried about my little farm.. One of my pit bulls cut his legs on a fence protecting the property from those jerks!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hey i think you are all beautiful! And I love watching ladybugs eat aphids! Anyone think that's weird?..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


No that isn't weird I love to see praying matises eat insects!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Too bad ur so far away! We could have gone riding together!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


True, true! I've been needing a riding buddy!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

I went to a gym and worked out for lik an hour and now my legs r killing me and 50 minutes of that time I didn't hav music cause my iPod is bein studied and saying my password is incorrect wen ever I kno it it!!:/


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

lol, I didn't know you worked out...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Who wants to see a goofy pic of me?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

How do you like this Malory?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Haha,never new you worked out either!! I wonder whats wrong with the ipod...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Who wants to see a goofy pic of me?


Are you going to be kissing a goat? 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How do you like this Malory?
> View attachment 1469
> 
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Oh my gosh I love that!!! but my favorite kind are flower praying mantises


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

sydneyjd said:


> Haha,never new you worked out either!! I wonder whats wrong with the ipod...


I just started today I was telling everybody once summer got here I was gonna!! and my iPod is super whacked up today:l it's saying my password is wrong whoever I know it's correct and no matter how many times I do it.... Disabled try again bleck!!!!!!:l super frustrated!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Are you going to be kissing a goat?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Probably not haha


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

What's the difference? This is the only kind I ever seen? I released him into the tomato plants and he practically disappeared! Love those guys!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

There are so many different kinds... The ones I know of:

Flower
North Carolina
Chinese
Ohio 

But there are many more


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

What is the one on my hand called?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Where do you live there are over 2500 species of them:/ I couldn't find any ohio prsying matis pics but 1st is flower 2nd is Chinese and 3rd is Carolina


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Yours reminds me of a Chinese one but usually the females are way way larger:/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

This one was pretty young, I don't remember how old but I bought the eggs from OSH and it hadn't been very long since they hatched


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

The flower one is beautiful I live in California


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Yeh I found a bay praying mantis last week then it jumped out of my hands and I couldn't find it!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

here are some Californian praying matises so you probably have a Californian one


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

*baby


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

bug talk haha


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Ya those both look like the ones I had. I liked putting them on dry oat hay then on green plants and watching them change color and disappear!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Wow they change color??


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

goatlady1314 said:


> bug talk haha


Hey Chaney my iPod is being real stupid right now and says my password is incorrect which I know it isnt!!!!!:l


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Mantises ...goats ...I see a difference :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

there deffinitly is a big diff haha


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

No not really!!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes there is


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Are you all in a later time zone than me or earlier? (California time 11 pm)


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

It was 1 here at that time


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

So how is everyone today? I had a fun time playing with my baby goats,and they shed so bad,you’d think i was a goat when i came out of there.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

im great! hmmm, i have heard that saying before.... BY U!! LOL :') how are you


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm at work 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

I'm good and happy it was 2 am here!! and how are you Sydney??


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm at work
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Aww I'm sorry I'll be praying for you!! haha


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Im doing great!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Sorry I haven't been on webchat my mom has been in a bad mood lately and she is making is clean up everywhere since we r goin to the falls on thursday!!:/


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Thats called the "lets get somthing done"mood.  is your ipod fixed?


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

No my iPod isn't fixed and no her mood she is screaming at us for idk what but she is more calmed down now but I calld the gamestop and they said they couldn't do anything about it...:l


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

I'll be on webchat later ttyl!!


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

So,will it alow you to get on,but the wifi wont connect,or you just cannot get on?


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Well it has wifi but it's sayin my password is incorrect!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I wish I was at home doing chores! Still here working my tush off saving lives! Just thinking about all the chores that need to be done makes me tired lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Hah same here!! except I'm not at work!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I wish I was at home doing chores! Still here working my tush off saving lives! Just thinking about all the chores that need to be done makes me tired lol
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


What do you do for a living if you don't mind me asking? 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm a vet tech. And being that today was the day after a holiday we had a few very sick animals in! Although 2 were not sick because of the holiday.. I hope they are still with us tomorrow..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh, very cool! I have a lot of respect for people in that profession  my horse had colic once and he had to have surgery, that vet worked a night shift for us which I am very grateful for 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I work for a small animal vet but we also do after hours surgeries for our patients when they are in need. We once had to come in at night for a Rottweiler to pull a tennis ball out of his stomach! Silly rottie that's for fetch not food!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

I wanna be a vet when I grow up!!


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Cool!! What does a vet tech do exactly?


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

A person who helps the vet with what they are doin

Like holding a animal while the vet gives a shot

That's right isn't it??


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Is someone gonna answer?? I'm gonna go work out then I'll be back and get on webchat later!!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Haha good!  im gonna be rideing my horse alllll day today


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Great!! hav fun.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Change of plans for poor me :'( I have to stay home because someone is coming to buy my billies :-/


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Well actually I didn't have time to work out so we played tennis instead!! and my grandpas dog had 9 puppies!!!! And we went and saw them


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> A person who helps the vet with what they are doin
> 
> Like holding a animal while the vet gives a shot
> 
> That's right isn't it??


Yup that's pretty much right! All the grunt work that the vet doesn't want to do himself! Lol! And make sure surgery patients don't die on the table of course.

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

well thats amazing malory!!  are they cute?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey Chaney, you don't have an avatar


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

goatlady1314 said:


> well thats amazing malory!!  are they cute?


They are adorable!!!! but only 2 days old!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

What kind of pups?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

U, pit bull, fiest, jackrussel, chihuahua, and other mixed breeds!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Hey guys I'll be leaving in a couple of hours and I won't be able to be back on till Monday!! I will miss all of u!! y'all are the ones who make me not bored and have people to talk to if I need help or anything!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Let us know when you get back! We'll miss you mal! Especially since I'm off work all weekend starting tomorrow!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Ok loads of pics!!! I will post them probably a couple days afterwards if I can get them from the camera to iPad


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

....so does anyone no what to treat foot rot with? heres what i did, i cleaned it all out but some neosporin on it, and deramyicen and some sanatizing spay gel then bluekote, do you think this will work? if not what else can i do?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Sorry don't know anything about hoof rot.. Wish I could help


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

How is everyone doing today? It's my day off and I'm super bored and being lazy..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

lol, sounds fun! haha


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Kinda, I'm hanging out with my "nigmy" wether on the couch trying to teach him to like me more than his da,m lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 31, 2013)

LOL, I like your word "nigmy" !


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

You have him in the house!! :O :ll


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

goatlady1314 said:


> You have him in the house!! :O :ll


Ya he's only 10 pounds now, I figured the best quality time would be spent napping and snacking on oats and milk lol! He only peed on my lap once..  at least he's tiny so it all absorbed in my shirt and none on the couch!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Lol! U r crazy  but yea oats and milk sound great! :lol: im glad the pee didnt get on the couch


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I raised my first goat Eddie in the house till I weaned him at 4 months old! I went through a lot of doggie diapers! Lol! But only because I didn't get him a goat friend until then, he still thinks he's one of my dogs! He is the goat in my profile pic 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Hey guys my sisters car had tire troubles so we are in a hotel in Pennsylvania!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey mal! Missed ya!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Thanks I missed y'all too!! I'm still not back yet I'm in Pennsylvania and heading out tomorrow morning!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Some pics of Madison's kids!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Awe what are the genders??


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

2 boys


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

They are adorable!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks  I was actually there when they were born ! :lol textbook birth 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

That's great! When my boer gave birth it seemed like she actually waited for me to get home from work! I got home, checked on her she was fine so I went to feed the horses and when I got back to her she had a little bubble coming out! Luckily she waited because she needed assistance with the first one, he was huge and slightly mal positioned. That was my first goat birthing experience!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That's great! When my boer gave birth it seemed like she actually waited for me to get home from work! I got home, checked on her she was fine so I went to feed the horses and when I got back to her she had a little bubble coming out! Luckily she waited because she needed assistance with the first one, he was huge and slightly mal positioned. That was my first goat birthing experience!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


That's how it was for me! I came down to check on her, thought something was a little off (but ignored it ) Came back down 15 minutes later she had 1's head hanging out , pushed that one out and out came the next! It was like 10 seconds in between! :crazy


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's how it was for me! I came down to check on her, thought something was a little off (but ignored it ) Came back down 15 minutes later she had 1's head hanging out , pushed that one out and out came the next! It was like 10 seconds in between! :crazy


Wow! Mayb there was something wrong with my goat??it took her like 2 hours or more to deliver 3 kids! But she's fine now and so are the kids! The kids live with my dad now, they will be 6 months old next week!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Wow! Mayb there was something wrong with my goat??it took her like 2 hours or more to deliver 3 kids! But she's fine now and so are the kids! The kids live with my dad now, they will be 6 months old next week!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


I think they're all just different  All my does seem to be the just "poop" them out sort :lol


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Wow that is awesome at least they are healthy!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Also Lindsey ths year has Ben a "Bucky" year. I know one of my mentors have had a ton of bucklings and only a few girls but usually it's the other way around.i had 2 boys and 1 girl this year. And lots of other people have been goin through the same thing. But then again the man I got paisley from he had tons of girls and a few boys so I don't know what's goin on anymore!!! haha


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah, my Nigies are the stars of the year :lol: They're the only ones that gave me girls


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I got 4 boys 0 girls. All from the same buck, 2 different does. My friend that bred to the same buck got 2 boys 1 girl from 2 does.. I blame the buck! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Well it's just the type of year cause earlier this year the same man had a ton of girl!! but now I feel sorry for him:/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Anyone know where I can find any kastdemurs Nubians?? I know they stopped doing Nubians so i want to find out where they sold them to so I can get one, i would love to have a doe but i would even like to get straws from a buck to breed to my wingwood farm doe


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Anyone know where I can find any kastdemurs Nubians?? I know they stopped doing Nubians so i want to find out where they sold them to so I can get one, i would love to have a doe but i would even like to get straws from a buck to breed to my wingwood farm doe
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


They stopped doing them? Such a shame, how did you find out?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

They only do lamanchas now..I think they stopped Nubians in 2012. It's all on their website.. I know it's very sad!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> They only do lamanchas now..I think they stopped Nubians in 2012. It's all on their website.. I know it's very sad!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Geesh, I'm gonna email them just to be sure but it looks like you're right :tearhair:'(


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Well when you email them ask if they have any friends in CA that still have their bloodlines lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

LOL, their goats probably went all over haha. But I can lend you my super searching skills and see if I can find a few breeders there


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Co u r really nice!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> LOL, their goats probably went all over haha. But I can lend you my super searching skills and see if I can find a few breeders there


That would be fabulous! I have searched and I cant find any near me at all! Let me know what you come up with, I'm in the bay area. I will continue my search too

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That would be fabulous! I have searched and I cant find any near me at all! Let me know what you come up with, I'm in the bay area. I will continue my search too
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


 Cool, so like where is the bay area ? :lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Technically it's the San Francisco bay area but I'm closer to Morgan hill. But that's such a small town I doubt anyone has heard of it


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Technically it's the San Francisco bay area but I'm closer to Morgan hill. But that's such a small town I doubt anyone has heard of it
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Ok, so the search begins! :lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, so the search begins! :lol


I have literally been searching for 5 hours straight! Lol! Google sucks! I really should be out in the barn taking care of stuff... But I woke up at 6:30 to feed the kid and by the time I finished all my am chores I was tired an sat down for a minute, started searching the web and that minute turned into 5 hours.. I waisted my day off and have nothing to show for it!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have literally been searching for 5 hours straight! Lol! Google sucks! I really should be out in the barn taking care of stuff... But I woke up at 6:30 to feed the kid and by the time I finished all my am chores I was tired an sat down for a minute, started searching the web and that minute turned into 5 hours.. I waisted my day off and have nothing to show for it!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


:lol How far are you willing to drive?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

It depends how beautiful the pedigree is and the doe of course! What have you found?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Hey guys I jst got back from petting a bunch of do keys!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Do you guys think it is possible to over feed a milking doe? This is my boer "dairy goat" Ginger, I have been milking her to feed my Nubian kid. When she is on the stand she gets 4+ cups of alfalfa/Bermuda pellets, 1 cup oats, 1 cup BOSS, and 1/2 cup beet pulp. ( I got a lot of these good recommendations from all you nice folks on this site!) and she eats 1-2 flakes of alfalfa per day. anyway, this pic was taken about an hour after she was milked and for that hour she was out grazing and had some alfalfa. This is her normal routine. You can't really tell how thin she is in the pic because she just ate everything I listed above and her belly is bulging but I can still feel her spine and pelvis, which you can kinda see her hip bone in the pic. Her stools are large, still normal "goat berry" shaped but her berries are larger than my other goats. But she acts like she can never get enough food! Am I over feeding her? Is this possible? I want her to gain at least 20 more pounds. Can I feed her more? ( I took a good pic from above to show you all how bulged out her belly is so you can tell how much she is eating but my phone died and erased it  sorry I don't have it to share..)








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> It depends how beautiful the pedigree is and the doe of course! What have you found?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


I didn't really look to see where these were located :lol but some nice goats here 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Y1lgWG_q5_5dA6qYiEK9edg&bvm=bv.68445247,d.b2k

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...qXXFjwI2gQRWNNzpzZtkwcg&bvm=bv.68445247,d.b2k

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...verRESwdBEf2TZ9qlkdmy9A&bvm=bv.68445247,d.b2k

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...ZrKeiMTk2AyXsH8xFP5H_Wg&bvm=bv.68445247,d.b2k


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

She looks like a good size to me!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> She looks like a good size to me!!


But I can feel her bones 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

I can feel my goats bones. But they aren't skinny either!! How does her belly feel??


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Is she full blood Boer?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Is she full blood Boer?


She is not registered so I do not know if she is mixed but she pretty much meets all the "breed standards" for a boer.

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> I can feel my goats bones. But they aren't skinny either!! How does her belly feel??


Her belly feels big and round! Lol! Like she's prego again without the little monsters moving around inside

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She is not registered so I do not know if she is mixed but she pretty much meets all the "breed standards" for a boer.
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Then she is a "meat" goat breed  And as far as that goes you shouldn't be able to feel the bones that much on a meat breed. 
What kind of hay are you feeding?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Did you guys know that the breed standards page for a boer on ABGA is a whole page long! Where each dairy goat standard on ADGA is only like a paragraph or two?? I would think they have more standards for dairy goats!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Well how prominent and easy can u feel her bones??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> Well how prominent and easy can u feel her bones??


Very easy.. And I just barely got enough weight on her that I can't really feel the ribs as well as I can feel her hip and spine. She has been dewormed. She used to be fat before she got preg then about a week before she kidded it was like everything got sucked off her! She turned into a sack of bones with a huge belly an after she kidded triplets I struggled to keep her at her " sack of bones" weight because all her nutrients went into that milk..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

How long has it been since she kidded??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Once I pulled the kids and started milking her she gradually started putting on weight and I feel like I'm feeding her a lot cuz her belly is always huge! But she is constantly acting hungry!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

About 6 mo but I left the kids with her till they were 3 1/2-4 mo.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

But how long ago did she kid? Does she get any grazing time??


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Ok has she been gaining wait and getting bigger since she weaned them??


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Ok so have any of your other goats been doin this??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> Ok has she been gaining wait and getting bigger since she weaned them??





malory_scott said:


> But how long ago did she kid? Does she get any grazing time??


She kidded 6 mo ago. She grazes on little bits in her pasture all day then she gets out to the rest of the property for 1-3 hrs per day. She has definitely been gaining since the kids are gone but I'm just wondering if I can feed her more or if she can get over eating problems like kids?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> Ok so have any of your other goats been doin this??


She is my only milking doe, so no, nobody else is losing weight, my wether is quite fat I have trouble feeding her and not him.. I have a Pygmy in milk but she only has 1 kid so she's doing fine. And pygmy's get fat on air so I'm not too worried about her

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Then she is a "meat" goat breed  And as far as that goes you shouldn't be able to feel the bones that much on a meat breed.
> What kind of hay are you feeding?


Yes she is technically a "meat" goat but I tell her she is a "dairy" goat and she provides us with milk for the kids and likes being treated like a dairy goat  she has become increasingly more cuddly since being milked. When I got her 3 years goo she couldn't be touched by anyone.. She was soo scared of people.. Now she acts like she was bottle raised!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Although I treat her like a dairy goat I do not want her to look like one.. I want her to be big and thick and happy! I feed her good quality alfalfa, occasionally a little oat hay as a treat or grass but while she lactating she's constantly getting alfalfa.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm slowly getting her off the sweet goat grain as I have been reading the molasses isn't very good for her so I'm mixing in oats,BOSS, and beet pulp and will eventually do away with the commercial goat grain all together. How much of these things can I feed her without making her sick? Right now I'm up to just over a cup of oats, a cup of BOSS and about 3/4 cup of beet pulp she gets this all twice a day


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Plus about 5 cups of alfalfa/Bermuda pellets twice a day. Thats just what she gets while she's being milked.. She gobbles it up like a pot bellied pig!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Well it seems like she is getting plenty of nutrients and plenty to eat I wouldn't worry about it too much esoecially if she is getting fatter. but I would continue to feels for the bones to see if it gets worst or continues to get easier to feel.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I want her bigger now! Lol I'm so impatient! If I could I would lock her in a barn by herself with 20 bales of alfalfa. And she would probably eat them all too 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> I didn't really look to see where these were located :lol but some nice goats here
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Y1lgWG_q5_5dA6qYiEK9edg&bvm=bv.68445247,d.b2k
> 
> ...


Those are all great farms! Unfortunately I have already asked them and they don't have any does for sale right now so I'm thinking about asking them if I can breed my doe to their one of their bucks this year. I have also been looking into redwood hills farms, they have a couple really nice bucks! We'll see how it goes!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Those are all great farms! Unfortunately I have already asked them and they don't have any does for sale right now so I'm thinking about asking them if I can breed my doe to their one of their bucks this year. I have also been looking into redwood hills farms, they have a couple really nice bucks! We'll see how it goes!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


You'd be better off purchasing young breeding stock from them ( say a buckling? ) if you are in this for the long run  Plus, most big breeders do not offer breeding services to outside goats


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Although I treat her like a dairy goat I do not want her to look like one.. I want her to be big and thick and happy! I feed her good quality alfalfa, occasionally a little oat hay as a treat or grass but while she lactating she's constantly getting alfalfa.
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Well, it sounds like you're doing good then  It takes time to get weight back on them once they've lost it  It doesn't happen overnight ya know


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> You'd be better off purchasing young breeding stock from them ( say a buckling? ) if you are in this for the long run  Plus, most big breeders do not offer breeding services to outside goats


Agreed!! if you like the farm and they are good quality I would go with COs answer and get a buckling or buck and if he has good blood lines then that would be best!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

* good quality goats!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Well I already bought a really good buckling but he won't be old enough to Bree this year  so I'm just looking for 1 breeding then next year I'll be on my own. Redwood hills offers breedings I'm pretty sure and they have 2 kastdemurs bucks 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Let me know if this link works. This is my buckling.
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001677946
His dam earned champion milker this year! She's now a permanent champion

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I think my little herd has some good potential with him as our sire. And he has a wonderful personality! And believe it or not he's pretty quiet! For a Nubian  my boer doe makes more noise then him. Sometimes I think she thinks she's part Nubian too!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Very nice


Thanks 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well I already bought a really good buckling but he won't be old enough to Bree this year  so I'm just looking for 1 breeding then next year I'll be on my own. Redwood hills offers breedings I'm pretty sure and they have 2 kastdemurs bucks
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Well a buckling can breed at 5 months old or whenever they start erecting and can reach. My buck bred at 5 months old


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

I like most of the Saada lines 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Saada??:')


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> Well a buckling can breed at 5 months old or whenever they start erecting and can reach. My buck bred at 5 months old


It depends on how many does you are breeding also. You absolutely do not want to overwork your buck on his first year and risk him going sterile  I wouldn't let my buck breed until 8 or so months and that's for 2 or 3 does, I prefer to wait till they are little over a year 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> Saada??:')


We're talking bloodlines here Malory  look up Saada Nubians.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> It depends on how many does you are breeding also. You absolutely do not want to overwork your buck on his first year and risk him going sterile  I wouldn't let my buck breed until 8 or so months and that's for 2 or 3 does, I prefer to wait till they are little over a year
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


Yes I was planning to wait until he was about a year and since I will most likely only have 1 doe to breed this year I don't see the point in wasting his energy. Gotta let him mature 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

So, CO, I didn't know you raise meat goats, do you feed them differently than your milkers?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So, CO, I didn't know you raise meat goats, do you feed them differently than your milkers?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Yup, I raise Boers  
We feed them a little differently yes  
Breeders- ( does and bucks ) are fed quality alfalfa hay with orchard grass for variety and are given grain when they need it ( during rut , winter , later period of pregnancy ) or when they are not holding their weight. We provide 4-H projects for kids and I also keep back a few for myself. I feed the 4-H wether projects Showrite feeds , it adds a real nice bulk to them without the overly fat looking goat  it also has Coccia prevention in it. Which is important to see that they reach their full potential. . I've seen the competition this far this year and I have by far the best looking goat 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yup, I raise Boers
> We feed them a little differently yes
> Breeders- ( does and bucks ) are fed quality alfalfa hay with orchard grass for variety and are given grain when they need it ( during rut , winter , later period of pregnancy ) or when they are not holding their weight. We provide 4-H projects for kids and I also keep back a few for myself. I feed the 4-H wether projects Showrite feeds , it adds a real nice bulk to them without the overly fat looking goat  it also has Coccia prevention in it. Which is important to see that they reach their full potential. . I've seen the competition this far this year and I have by far the best looking goat
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


Haha congrats! I bet ur goats will do great for the 4-H program! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Haha congrats! I bet ur goats will do great for the 4-H program!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Thanks  So are you raising yours for show? personal enjoyment or?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

My boer is just a pet but I'm hoping one day to get into showing my Nubians. That is if I ever have time..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My boer is just a pet but I'm hoping one day to get into showing my Nubians. That is if I ever have time..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Cool, I haven't started showing my Nubians and Nigerians yet but we are planning on getting started up next year  I've already caught the show bug with my Boers so I'm hooked :lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I originally was getting the Nubians just for milk but I wanted to be sure to keep the breed quality standards up since I need to have kids to have milk. So the more I looked into good quality Nubians the more it got me thinking that the shows looked fun! Unfortunately I hadn't looked very far into it when I bought my doeling so she doesn't have the greatest pedigree, but it's not bad either. She does have some kastdemurs somewhere in her lines.. Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I originally was getting the Nubians just for milk but I wanted to be sure to keep the breed quality standards up since I need to have kids to have milk. So the more I looked into good quality Nubians the more it got me thinking that the shows looked fun! Unfortunately I hadn't looked very far into it when I bought my doeling so she doesn't have the greatest pedigree, but it's not bad either. She does have some kastdemurs somewhere in her lines.. Lol
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


lol, so do you know anything about conformation?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Only what I have read on the breeders sites and what my bucklings breeder told me.. Long, angular, deep chested.. Basically gorgeous animals! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Lol, you might want to look into it a bit more  Because when you go into the show ring that judge isn't looking at your goat's pedigree, he's looking at her conformation


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Pretty much just trying to get ahold of goats from the best lines I can find, and afford,and making sure the dams have great udders and hoping to cross them together to get more good lines!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

The only confirmation information I have found is from breeders.. Idk where I should be looking for that? The ADGA breed standards sure doesn't cover it.. I have gone over sample scorecards aswell


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Sounds good  Here's 2 really good sites to learn about it at 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...A31suENYNI_iEz1TELxR6OQ&bvm=bv.68445247,d.b2k

http://goatdairylibrary.org/conformation.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Nothing is specific enough.. I need it drawn out for me lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Try these 2 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...oq3YVNDQ0daWjeNw4c-Sd-Q&bvm=bv.68445247,d.b2k

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...1qi-ffhpxvRBIMmieS84ssw&bvm=bv.68445247,d.b2k


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Try these 2
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...oq3YVNDQ0daWjeNw4c-Sd-Q&bvm=bv.68445247,d.b2k
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...1qi-ffhpxvRBIMmieS84ssw&bvm=bv.68445247,d.b2k


Nice! Thanx  I have like I said gone through the score card before but it seem like I need a goat right in front of me, like a perfect goat next to a bad one so someone can point out " this is what shoulders should look like, not this" lol! I'm a visual person. But I will definitely look through those links so I can learn more and maybe at least sound like I know what I'm talking about lol

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I like the second link, it has comparisons just like I asked for  Thanx!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Nice! Thanx  I have like I said gone through the score card before but it seem like I need a goat right in front of me, like a perfect goat next to a bad one so someone can point out " this is what shoulders should look like, not this" lol! I'm a visual person. But I will definitely look through those links so I can learn more and maybe at least sound like I know what I'm talking about lol
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


 I'm a visual person also :lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I wish I read your response to my other thread earlier, I would have bathed the goats in dawn today, it was over 90degrees here!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

LOL, it's been rainy here ...and muddy , the goats hate rain :lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh ya goats hate rain! I hate this heat though! I can't do anything I feel like I'm gonna pass out!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Well according to my weather app it's going to be about 80 degrees until 8 pm so I'm gonna go feed the kid, milk Ginger then take my dogs to the creek and relax with a cold brew while the goats get their evening graze on 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well according to my weather app it's going to be about 80 degrees until 8 pm so I'm gonna go feed the kid, milk Ginger then take my dogs to the creek and relax with a cold brew while the goats get their evening graze on
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Ok, ttyl then


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

The goats are hollering at me through my back door! Don't they know I have to wait for the milk to heat up? Lol although I'd think the kid would want a cold drink on a hot day like today!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> The goats are hollering at me through my back door! Don't they know I have to wait for the milk to heat up? Lol although I'd think the kid would want a cold drink on a hot day like today!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Lol, that's Nubians for you


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

And the boer! Like I said she thinks she's part Nubian! All my other goats are quiet except the Nubians and the boer


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

lol, you'll come across some Nubians that act like they're mute though hahaha


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Not with my luck! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Ok I'm finally back!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Lol where have you been??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Does this pygmy my look terrified or happy?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

I've been real busy but I'm finally off my main school but I'm still gonna be having to work throughout summer on algebra cause I need to do it so I'm ready for algebra 2!!!:l


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

She looks a lil bit of both haha


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

She's terrified lol! She's not a people goat, she's just a really good baby sitter that's the only reason I will let her stay here! Lol good luck with algebra! I used to like math but I think I forgot it all now..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

I don't mind it if I'm good at it but I'm not!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Ginger is slowly but surely "beefing up" look at those thighs! Love my milk meat goat!







Too bad he legs are permanently crooked because when I got her he hooves were so over grown and curved 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

I don't mind it if I'm good at it but I'm not!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Sry I don't kno why it sent tht message twice!!:O and yeh she looks real good!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> Sry I don't kno why it sent tht message twice!!:O and yeh she looks real good!!


Thanx  i'm working really hard to thicken her up! She was soo emaciated when I got her a few years ago, I hate to see her drop the weight again!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Yeh I have one goat though, that no matter how much I feed her she stays thin!!:/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Ginger gets fat pretty easy, just not when I'm milking her..  it takes a lot out of her..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey guys :wave: Haven't been on lately , been finishing up school projects and such 
So,if you guys said anything noteworthy repeat it! :lol 
Whusup everybody?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey CO, missed ya! How much does your average full grown female boer weigh? From the pics I have posted do you think ginger is mixed with something else? Here is another pic so you don't have to go back on the timeline. Her fur is a little wet but you can still see her structure. I'll try to get a good face shot.















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm not real good at guessing breeds  From her coloring she looks like a high percentage ( at least ) because I find that if they're mixed with another breed more than likely they'll take on some of the other's color. The average Boer does here weigh around 150-200 lb.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

She smiles when I scratch her chin  








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Ginger is only about 130#  need to pack on that weight!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Once you get to 150, you should be pretty good 
A lot of how big your goats are going to be depends on genetics 
I'm itching to get a few more Nubian does , lol I'll have to wait till next year though  Wanna help me look ?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

In Colorado? Or do you plan to have them shipped?? I have been looking for more too even though I can't afford it right now! There is a lady in Idaho selling an all black doe and a few kids!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Once you get to 150, you should be pretty good
> A lot of how big your goats are going to be depends on genetics
> I'm itching to get a few more Nubian does , lol I'll have to wait till next year though  Wanna help me look ?


20# was my weight gain goal for ginger so I guess I'm shooting for the right target. I'm sure she doesn't have great genetics, I got her from a really crappy place..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm going to start drying her up next week when I get my 2 year old Nubian doe. Then Ginger will officially be retired! Since she has such poor leg structure and udder I don't see any reason to breed her again. Do boers gain muscle just from eating or do I actually have to work her out? Lol like a body builder? I trained her to stand on her hind legs on command so I could build up her butt! Haha


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> In Colorado? Or do you plan to have them shipped?? I have been looking for more too even though I can't afford it right now! There is a lady in Idaho selling an all black doe and a few kids!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Lets see...pretty much anywhere! :lol We might be taking a trip up to Maine next year and Florida too. So, pretty much anywhere in the east


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh my mom lives in Florida! I found a pretty good site for Nubians there, but I don't remember it.. If I find it again I'll send it your way!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

You should come to Cali instead.. The weather is nicer here!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

http://www.mybuddysnubians.com/sr_does
They have some lakeshore farms and kastdemurs lines here!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm going to start drying her up next week when I get my 2 year old Nubian doe. Then Ginger will officially be retired! Since she has such poor leg structure and udder I don't see any reason to breed her again. Do boers gain muscle just from eating or do I actually have to work her out? Lol like a body builder? I trained her to stand on her hind legs on command so I could build up her butt! Haha
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


No, it's not just by eating :lol If that was true, I would be the most muscled person on earth haha. Building them a feeder somewhat like this will help them build butt muscle . If you have obstacles in their pen that they can play on it keeps them in shape pretty well


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You should come to Cali instead.. The weather is nicer here!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


LOL, I'm trying to convince my parents but they aren't buying it :lol


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> http://www.mybuddysnubians.com/sr_does
> They have some lakeshore farms and kastdemurs lines here!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


I've looked at them  Looking to add a nice doe, don't really need a buck at this time  Here's my buck's great grandfather


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh I found it! Get one from here!
http://ebonyfarms.webs.com/seniordoes.htm

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

He's sexy!  lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh I found it! Get one from here!
> http://ebonyfarms.webs.com/seniordoes.htm
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Those are nice  I'm just not looking for Goldthwaite bloodlines  Those are pretty common in my area


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> He's sexy!  lol
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


LOL! Ilove his flat rump, that's what I'm hoping these boys will throw that


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

And here's their granddam


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh she is lovely!  but her teats are huge?? Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

So what are good lines over there? Maybe I should think about getting some of those instead of looking at all the good ones in Cali?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh she is lovely!  but her teats are huge?? Lol
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


It's not a Nigerian Dwarf! :lol Of course some Nigerians have fairly good sized teats ...http://www.oldmountainfarm.com/Does-Senior-NCPLMGMizi.html


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So what are good lines over there? Maybe I should think about getting some of those instead of looking at all the good ones in Cali?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Most of the good breeders are in Cali But there are some very nice lines elsewhere also  What area you looking at?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> It's not a Nigerian Dwarf! :lol Of course some Nigerians have fairly good sized teats ...http://www.oldmountainfarm.com/Does-Senior-NCPLMGMizi.html


Wow those nigies have teats as big as Ginger! Lol

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Wow those nigies have teats as big as Ginger! Lol
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Most Nigerians do not have that large of teats but she was bred for it


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

And here's my bucks sire


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

http://www.lonepalmetto.com/Nubians.htm
R u stopping by SC?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> http://www.lonepalmetto.com/Nubians.htm
> R u stopping by SC?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


I like those lines! Yeah, pretty much anywhere between CO and FL and possibly up to Vermont is an option


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> And here's my bucks sire


Love the length!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok you should definitely drive all through the east coast get a couple nice does and bring one over here for me! :-D


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

He's got a nice uphill stance too  So are you currently looking for any goats?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok you should definitely drive all through the east coast get a couple nice does and bring one over here for me! :-D
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


LOL! Would be nice huh?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I have been searching, just not ready to buy yet.. Plus not only do I want to find great genetics and structure but a must for my next doe is solid colored ears! Black or brown. And it's hard to not just look at the ears when that's what I want! So I'm being patient and searching around.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Or black and brown, I don't care what color, just not frosted


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

What do you think of these guys?

http://www.foxspridedairygoats.com/nubian-does.html


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Or black and brown, I don't care what color, just not frosted
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Too bad, there's a really nice doe for sale. milk stars , could use some more capacity in her udder but with a good buck she could throw some awesome daughters. Nice price too ...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> What do you think of these guys?
> 
> http://www.foxspridedairygoats.com/nubian-does.html


Those are some pretty nice goats!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I have found soo many nice does with frosted ears.. That's why I'm holding out. Cuz I don't really NEED another doe right now so I'm going to wait and get exactly what I want 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Most of the ones I have found with dark ears are just not "correct" enough.. Or they are too expensive hahaha


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Maybe in a couple years when I find the perfect doe I will be able to afford her 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have found soo many nice does with frosted ears.. That's why I'm holding out. Cuz I don't really NEED another doe right now so I'm going to wait and get exactly what I want
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


http://www.royalhighlandsdairygoats.com/bedouinladyvictory.html\

She's a pretty nice doe for the price...Too bad she isn't in CO , I would snatch her up like a cat to catnip :lol


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Maybe in a couple years when I find the perfect doe I will be able to afford her
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


LOL, that's me ! Save save save! Because by the time you get done buying all the "ok" ones then you'll come across the perfect doe that you've been waiting for and you won't have any more money very sad


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't like breeders like this, They're breeding for color and not conformation.
Maybe it's just me but I don't think people should do this 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...YCUQNfQqoRw1kt0wbtAsepg&bvm=bv.68911936,d.b2U


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh ya I've seen that site.. That's exactly what I don't want to do! I want the color I want but I will not settle for poor confirmation!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

You could go visit Tim pruitt's place while your traveling?? He's has some very lovely does!
http://www.pruittvillefarms.com/sgchhoneysuckle.htm

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You could go visit Tim pruitt's place while your traveling?? He's has some very lovely does!
> http://www.pruittvillefarms.com/sgchhoneysuckle.htm
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Pruitt has awesome goats. I've actually considered possibly purchasing from them :biggrin


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

These guys have some excellent stock as well

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...geN2b3Oyo7auONbeUyKA-eQ&bvm=bv.68911936,d.b2U


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> These guys have some excellent stock as well
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...geN2b3Oyo7auONbeUyKA-eQ&bvm=bv.68911936,d.b2U


Oh yes and they even have some colored ears! Lol

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> No, it's not just by eating :lol If that was true, I would be the most muscled person on earth haha. Building them a feeder somewhat like this will help them build butt muscle . If you have obstacles in their pen that they can play on it keeps them in shape pretty well


I somehow missed this message! Ginger is lazy, she doesn't play! Hahaha but there are hills and small steep cliffs in the yard that she has to climb everyday

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I want this goat! 
Sorry had to delete the photo, don't want to be accused of copyright infringement! Lol
Loveland BJ Karsyn
uh oh.. It appears it won't let me delete? I hope I don't get in trouble 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Will you bring me something like that? Please?!? Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I want this goat!
> Sorry had to delete the photo, don't want to be accused of copyright infringement! Lol
> Loveland BJ Karsyn
> uh oh.. It appears it won't let me delete? I hope I don't get in trouble
> ...


I believe that is only if you use it on your website, it should not hurt anything on here 
LOL! She's mine! hahahahaha, man I wish I had goats like that...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I want this goat!
> Sorry had to delete the photo, don't want to be accused of copyright infringement! Lol
> Loveland BJ Karsyn
> uh oh.. It appears it won't let me delete? I hope I don't get in trouble
> ...


LOL, ya never know


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

One day.. We will!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> One day.. We will!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


:lol: So are you into Nigerians at all?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> :lol: So are you into Nigerians at all?


Love Nigerians, but I dont have any, my boer and my Pygmy were bred to a nigerian by default lol I was thinking about getting a couple after I establish my nubians


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

That's cool, I do both  I'll be getting a doeling from this doe soon 
http://www.willowmoonfarm.com/ncpbeaunita.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's cool, I do both  I'll be getting a doeling from this doe soon
> http://www.willowmoonfarm.com/ncpbeaunita.html


Wow that's a huge udder for such a small goat! Nice!!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Wow that's a huge udder for such a small goat! Nice!!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Yeah, I'm hoping she'll add some great dairy genetics  I like Old Mountain Farm's does too  Probably be picking up a doe or 2 from there too


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I probably will end up sticking to Nubians though because I just don't think I will have time for. Much more.. Maybe one day. I'll just keep dreamin!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I probably will end up sticking to Nubians though because I just don't think I will have time for. Much more.. Maybe one day. I'll just keep dreamin!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


LOL, I have like 15 goats right now and that's pretty much the max for right now  I'm selling like half of my herd too, for money and room for better lines


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I have 7 goats and only 2 of them are breeding goats and neither of them are old enough! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

LOL! Don't despise small beginnings!!  After all, quality not quantity ! :cool I think you're doing pretty good , getting into the lines, wanting good confirmation. I mean, I think too many people jump into it not knowing the important things


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm definitely learning a lot as I go! But enjoying it very much so far!  


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Co your bucks great grand father is beautiful!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm definitely learning a lot as I go! But enjoying it very much so far!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


That's good  I think it's great that you're starting from good lines 
Your buck should throw some nice stock for you. You should post pics. I'd like to see how that cross turned out


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> Co your bucks great grand father is beautiful!!!!


Thanks


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Your welcome he is just so masculine and wow!!!!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

So guys all my goats are shedding but my buck is shedding a lot of wool, so I was brushing it out and I noticed on the overly shedding fluff areas he is lik bald!!!:O is this normal?? Cause I don't think so and do y'all know anything that will stop this??


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

That's not normal, can you post pics? Almost sounds like lice


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Well I don't see any lice but I can get a pic tomorrow and but idk what is goin on cause you would think if he had lice the others would too and none of them are doin that except him:/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

My Ginger is shedding a lot too and even has a couple bald spots. Someone told me it could be pinworms!! So I'm freaking out and treating all the goats! I hope her fur grows back soon!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Oh wow!!!:O wht do you treat it with???? Hopefully he doesn't have it!! but I wanna be on the safe side anyways


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey Happy...Did you ever tell us your real name ? I have a terrible memory :lol


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Haha me too!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I treated with fenbendazole 5 mg/ kg for 3 days 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey Happy...Did you ever tell us your real name ? I have a terrible memory :lol


My name is Darlene, you can call me Dee 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Idk your name either CO?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My name is Darlene, you can call me Dee
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Cool, I like your name BTW


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Idk your name either CO?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Lindsey


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Cool, I like your name BTW


Lol thanks Lindsey! I like yours too! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I treated with fenbendazole 5 mg/ kg for 3 days
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Ok where can I buy that stuff??


----------



## maggiemay (Jun 18, 2014)

*injection site lameness*

I have not had any livestock in a very long time, I am new to dairy goats too. I have a 2 1/2 month old Nubian doeling, I just finished up her foot rot vaccine since we get a lot of rain here lately, and with this injection she seems to not be herself. She is walking slow and sort of limping on the leg. I have checked her out for something caught in between her toes or an injury on her leg. She is not moving much and I know that a lot of it has to do with the heat. She is a little sore at the subq site and am hoping it goes away as the day progresses on. Is there anything I else I really need to look at?

Maggiemay


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Is she pregnant??


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I treated with fenbendazole 5 mg/ kg for 3 days
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


I finally got a pic but it's blurry:/ that white spot on his hip is where he is getting bald:/


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Guys I found this goat on tgs and look how much she closely resembles my goat willow!!






here goat






mine!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol thanks Lindsey! I like yours too!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Have you ever watched the Bionic woman movie? Lindsay Wagner plays her...that's who my mom named me after  sorta cool huh?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

maggiemay said:


> I have not had any livestock in a very long time, I am new to dairy goats too. I have a 2 1/2 month old Nubian doeling, I just finished up her foot rot vaccine since we get a lot of rain here lately, and with this injection she seems to not be herself. She is walking slow and sort of limping on the leg. I have checked her out for something caught in between her toes or an injury on her leg. She is not moving much and I know that a lot of it has to do with the heat. She is a little sore at the subq site and am hoping it goes away as the day progresses on. Is there anything I else I really need to look at?
> 
> Maggiemay


I'm not real experienced in this subject, you might want to make a separate thread for it


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> Is she pregnant??


Sorry I kinda just overlooked she was 2 1/2 months old!!:l


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> Is she pregnant??


Sorry I kinda just overlooked she was 2 1/2 months old!!:l


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> I finally got a pic but it's blurry:/ that white spot on his hip is where he is getting bald:/
> View attachment 1532


Malory, that looks more like copper deficiency? When was his last copper bolus?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Have you ever watched the Bionic woman movie? Lindsay Wagner plays her...that's who my mom named me after  sorta cool huh?


Idk who that is cuz I don't watch many movies but that's pretty cool anyway! Lol

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Malory, that looks more like copper deficiency? When was his last copper bolus?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


I don't give copper bolus, although I do feed noble goat which has some copper in there. And I just started feeding them this about a month but this has been here maybe two weeks but I just realized it a few days ago:/


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Oh and guess what I found happy??






look real close and you might can tell!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> I don't give copper bolus, although I do feed noble goat which has some copper in there. And I just started feeding them this about a month but this has been here maybe two weeks but I just realized it a few days ago:/


Grains do not have nearly enough copper, even if combined wi good free choice loose minerals.. I would consider giving him a copper bolus.

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> Oh and guess what I found happy??
> View attachment 1535
> look real close and you might can tell!!


Is it a grasshopper?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

No it's two praying mantises!!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

here is a somewhat better pic!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh ya now I see him! Love it!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

I agree with Dee  def looks like a copper deficiency , get them some loose mineral at least, but copper bolus would do you better. I can almost guarantee that they will go crazy over that loose mineral. Your goats are absolutely not getting enough copper they need very high levels of copper ( preferably having a mineral with 2,000 ppm Min. ) . However, do not get this mixed up with sheep, sheep will die if they have that much copper.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Where do I get these things?? I can't find any loose minerals at tractor supply or any feed store around here!! I've even looked at tractor supplies online stuff and they don't got it!!:/


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> Where do I get these things?? I can't find any loose minerals at tractor supply or any feed store around here!! I've even looked at tractor supplies online stuff and they don't got it!!:/


Here's 2 links for the copper bolus0notice one is for adults and one is for kids.
Do you have any other feed stores around you? You may have to order it yourself. If you don't mind me asking, what area of NC are you in?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UltraCruz-G...936?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c846ebd38

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UltraCruz-G...446?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed267f336


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

I'm in albemarle and thanks lindo!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Also is there any in smaller quantities??


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...RkYS9G52xKhUgVcfQLQc__A&bvm=bv.69411363,d.b2U


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I got mine off eBay. There are only 25 capsules in mine


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Thanks lindo!! also can goats die from these things like suddenly?? Cause I'm having to pay for my own goat stuff and all so if it can wait til I get paid next that would be good, but if it's urgent then I'll go ahead and get it


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

You guys can both go to this link and find a retailer of this mineral near you 
You'd be hard pressed to find a better, more balanced mineral than this 

http://www.cargill.com/feed/species...rals/where-to-buy-right-now-mineral/index.jsp


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Wow there is only four listed in nc!!:O


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh ya I looked at that site b4.. None near me..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

My dog just jumped in front of the golf cart and I ran her leg over  she's an 11 year old German shepherd with bad back legs.. She doesn't need anymore pain.... I feed awful..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My dog just jumped in front of the golf cart and I ran her leg over  she's an 11 year old German shepherd with bad back legs.. She doesn't need anymore pain.... I feed awful..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Aaaaawwwww, that 's sad  Is she going to be alright? Give her lots of love


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

I'll be praying for her!! but I let my praying mantises go today


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I think she will be ok.. I work at a vet so I brought her to work today.. She has bad road rash and a bad limp..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'll be praying that she gets better 
Had a new litter of bunnies today


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Yay!!!! I wish I could go ahead and get me some flemish giants but I'm working to get the money!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

My dog got some stitches.. I feel so bad for my little old lady... But now I have to go on a 3 or 4 hour trip to go pick up my wingwood doe! Wish me luck.. Im not good at road trips..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> Yay!!!! I wish I could go ahead and get me some flemish giants but I'm working to get the money!!


I raise Flemish and New Zealand


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My dog got some stitches.. I feel so bad for my little old lady... But now I have to go on a 3 or 4 hour trip to go pick up my wingwood doe! Wish me luck.. Im not good at road trips..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Good luck! You should post pics of your goats  I want to seeeeeeeeee them :lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm home!! I'll try to get a good pic! Gotta go feed the baby now, I'm heating up the milk and I'm late cuz of traffic!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Yeh I definitely wanna see some pics too!! and cool I was thinking about raising Californian and Flemish


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Presenting wingwood farm blue temperance! My new girl! I just love her!! She is so calm and sweet!















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

She was milked out just prior to me picking her up so we will see how her udder fills out! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Presenting wingwood farm blue temperance! My new girl! I just love her!! She is so calm and sweet!
> View attachment 1537
> 
> View attachment 1538
> ...


Nice doe! You're off to a great start with your herd  She looks to have excellent breed character


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She was milked out just prior to me picking her up so we will see how her udder fills out!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Dam's udder pics?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

And it was soo hard to get a good pic! She wouldn't stand still..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

This is her dam 















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

That is from last year I think but she said her dam is her best milker this year. If temperance is listed on her junior doe page does that mean she is an FF? I forgot to ask.. I was just so excited to get her home!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Lindsey you were right! I got my quiet Nubian! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Nice doe! You're off to a great start with your herd  She looks to have excellent breed character


Thanks! I'm so glad I took the whole weekend off to spend time with my new gal! I just can't believe she is finally here! And she is even more beautiful than I remember when I went to go look at her the first time! The pix don't do her justice.. She's gorgeous! I think I might just sit in the pasture all day staring at her! Oh and by the way after milking my boers floppy ugly udder, milking Temperance is like a dream! Except that she needs a little better manners on the stand lol but I'm sure that might be just because she was really freaked out last night..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Who loves nubians?? I do!  they are getting along great!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That is from last year I think but she said her dam is her best milker this year. If temperance is listed on her junior doe page does that mean she is an FF? I forgot to ask.. I was just so excited to get her home!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


VERY nice doe!!!! 
junior does are does under the age of 2 that have not freshened yet  So, yes she would be considered an FF


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lindsey you were right! I got my quiet Nubian!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Lucky you!!! She must be a real sweet heart...at least fom her face it looks like it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

She is a sweet heart! She is scared of my full grown goats tho  I guess it doesn't help that some of the other goats have horns.. I don't think she has ever seen that before lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh.. So much for quiet! Atleast she did well through the night but now.. She's screaming lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

This morning I got 4 cups of milk from her and it had only been 10 hrs since her last milking. I think thats pretty good for a goat that was just moved right? I heard they usually drop drastically when they are moved?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She is a sweet heart! She is scared of my full grown goats tho  I guess it doesn't help that some of the other goats have horns.. I don't think she has ever seen that before lol!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


I wouldn't put her in with the goats with horns...you run the risk of her getting injured


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> This morning I got 4 cups of milk from her and it had only been 10 hrs since her last milking. I think thats pretty good for a goat that was just moved right? I heard they usually drop drastically when they are moved?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Pretty good for a goat that's been moved  I'd expect that she gives you a lot more when she gets used to her surroundings though  Don't forget you need to get me pics of her udder from a 12 hr fill :lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I was going to milk her at 10.5 or 11 hrs full cuz I'm trying to wean her back to getting milked earlier.. Because I can't milker her at 9 or 10 on days that I work..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> I wouldn't put her in with the goats with horns...you run the risk of her getting injured


I have 3 horned goats and they are all friendly and all mingle with the other goats, even the kids but I would not leave them with the kids or a new goat if I'm not home.. But since I'm on vaca from work till Tuesday they all get to hang out all weekend! Separated at night

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have 3 horned goats and they are all friendly and all mingle with the other goats, even the kids but I would not leave them with the kids or a new goat if I'm not home.. But since I'm on vaca from work till Tuesday they all get to hang out all weekend! Separated at night
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


As long as you watch them they should be fine  I only say this because I have a doe get her udder tore up by another goat with horns, needless to say the goat with horns found another home. Broke my heart that the doe got hurt but she healed up ( her udder was very messed up ) she was dryed up and moved to another home as a pet


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I was going to milk her at 10.5 or 11 hrs full cuz I'm trying to wean her back to getting milked earlier.. Because I can't milker her at 9 or 10 on days that I work..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Cool  I'd expect your doe to give over a gallon when she settles in. My FFs are giving a gallon a day each


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Idk.. Her udder is still tiny! I took a pic from 11 hrs after I last milked her then I took a pic right after I milked her out.







This one she was standing weird and made her udder look bigger, cheater!







So I squared her up and took this one.







And this is what she looks like milked out.

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

She has a little udder.. But I have not let her fill up for 12 full hours yet.. We'll see how she looks when I get her to that point


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

If you could get me a for udder pic and a rear pic from a 12 hr fill I could get some people's opinions on it for you


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Would it be accurate since she's supposedly not producing her full amount from the stress? I'm surprised I got a half gallon out of her today because I barely saw her drink anything and she nibbled very little all day..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Her udder is so small right now you can't even see anything from the side view 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Would it be accurate since she's supposedly not producing her full amount from the stress? I'm surprised I got a half gallon out of her today because I barely saw her drink anything and she nibbled very little all day..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


That's true  How long has she been in milk?
When she does though, you could also get full body pics to me and I know some people who could give you an in depth critique on her


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's true  How long has she been in milk?
> When she does though, you could also get full body pics to me and I know some people who could give you an in depth critique on her


I think she kidded around feb. it would be cool to get some opinions though! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I think she kidded around feb. it would be cool to get some opinions though!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Did her original owners say how much she usually milked?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Did her original owners say how much she usually milked?


I got a sheet of her milking scores or something.. Idk I didn't even look at it cuz I wouldn't know how to read it..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I got a sheet of her milking scores or something.. Idk I didn't even look at it cuz I wouldn't know how to read it..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


What's her Reg. #?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I wish this pic turned out! She looked so cute the way she was staring at my dogs! And idk y my phone makes some of my pix small! It makes me so sad!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I wish this pic turned out! She looked so cute the way she was staring at my dogs! And idk y my phone makes some of my pix small! It makes me so sad!
> View attachment 1549
> 
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


They never turn out the way it really was lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> What's her Reg. #?


N1603600

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

So wht we talkin bout??


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Stuff :lol whatcha been up to lately?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Malory! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Hey I've been to several vbs!!:l and goat grazing!! wht bout y'all??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I just finished building a red neck goat feeder 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Cool my mentor showed me a great looking hay feeder I'm probably goin to build!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I just built a quick cheap one because I have been waiting so much hay lately.. One day I will have nice things lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

I've been building a new milk stand


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

My new doe won't get on my milk stand  I almost have to lift her whole weight onto it...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

How high is it? She may need a little stepping stool


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

It's raining here...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

It's not any higher then what she was getting on b4, I watched her get on that fine. And she jumped into my blazer just fine! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Yeh but do u put feed up there for her??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

On the milk stand? Of course! Today was the first day she actually ate on the milk stand.. She would always wait till I let her off then come back for the grain. Today she took a couple bites then ate the rest when she got off.. My boer is the opposite! She loves the milk stand! She jumps up there and waits for me to put her grain down and lock her in. Except now that I'm drying my boer I guess she's not supposed to be on the stand?? I'm having the absolute hardest time milking her off the stand...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey Lindsey I thought we were getting horse pix?? This is Mysfit. My QH. She is 12, she's my baby!















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Love your horse!  you guys will get pics soon! I promise


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Love your horse!  you guys will get pics soon! I promise


Thanx! I love my horse too!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Ok sorry I haven't been on lately:/ but I've been wandering could a mineral deficiency cause growth stunt?? Also what are some things to look for if a goat has a deficiency?? any answers will help also I love the horse!! someone told me you need to wait 6 years until you can ride a donkey.. Is that true:/


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Pic of Moon!!!


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Lindo, is that you in tht pic??


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> Lindo, is that you in tht pic??


Duh! It's my goat :lol Why?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Gorgeous goat!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I tried to get some pix of my kids today but I couldn't hold them and take a pic so I asked someone to hold them and she didn't understand what I wanted so the kids were all over the place!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Gorgeous goat!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Thanks  She's the one that screams all the time lol. But her looks make up for it :lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Here are my silly goats unable to stand still or pose. 







Galaxy took a cuter pic off leash







Obsidian being a little rascal 

Now I know what I need to work on with them 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I tried to get some pix of my kids today but I couldn't hold them and take a pic so I asked someone to hold them and she didn't understand what I wanted so the kids were all over the place!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


lol, just like non-goat people


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Pretty goats  The bottom ones your buck right?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Thanks  She's the one that screams all the time lol. But her looks make up for it :lol


Lol of course she does! Ain't that the way it always goes!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Pretty goats  The bottom ones your buck right?


Yes Obsidian is the buck, I promise I will try to get better pix, they just look like cut kids here, I want a good one of them posing, haven't got that yet, I guess I should just ask someone else to take the pic instead of hold lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yes Obsidian is the buck, I promise I will try to get better pix, they just look like cut kids here, I want a good one of them posing, haven't got that yet, I guess I should just ask someone else to take the pic instead of hold lol!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


You can't really tell conformation at their age  They're still growing and a lot of things will change  
Yeah, that might be a good idea :lol


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Duh! It's my goat :lol Why?


No is tht u in the background??:O


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Duh! It's my goat :lol Why?


No is tht u in the background??:O


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah, why?


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Your sooo skinny!!!:O


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

malory_scott said:


> Your sooo skinny!!!:O


A slim 115 lb. 5' 10'' :lol

Did you expect me to be fat??? :lol


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

No I didn't!! but u r super slim then!!:O especially compared to me!!:')


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

LOL, so whatcha been up to ?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> A slim 115 lb. 5' 10'' :lol
> 
> Did you expect me to be fat??? :lol


Omg! Ur tall! And u make me feel fat!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Omg! Ur tall! And u make me feel fat!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


Yeah, my brothers like 6' 4'' lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm 5'3 1/2" my bro is 5'11" lol height doesn't run in my fam


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

My grandma is like 4' 9'' and jealous of me :lol I always thought shorter people were cute though


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Omg! Ur tall! And u make me feel fat!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


 Same here!!! I'm 5'1


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> My grandma is like 4' 9'' and jealous of me :lol I always thought shorter people were cute though


Haha cute great, make me sound like a midget! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Makes me sound like a kid!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

This is my alfalfa free feeder! No waste! Except when a kid jumps in it and pees which is what you see all over the ground that I just threw out lol...








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Haha my hay feeders got torn up by my goats so I really need to build a new one!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok Lindsey here they are! Don't laugh, I could not get that buck to square up or stand still! Or the person taking the pix lol!

































Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

I think they are beautiful!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Doeling pics look good, 2nd being the better of them  
I'd retake the buck pics though 
Front legs go straight under his shoulder, should be able to draw a straight line from withers to his foot. For his rear legs his toe should be about half way between hips and pins, should be able to draw a line straight from pins to hock straight down to the ground. Hold his head up high, run your fingers down his spine, and he should look pretty good.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats. Also have 1 alpine/guernsey wether, 1 boer doe, 2 Pygmy does, and 1 Pygmy/Nigerian wether.


----------



## malory_scott (May 21, 2014)

Wow that sounds tough!!:O


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

Anybody out there who loves pork as much as I!?!


----------



## goatgirl2 (Mar 6, 2017)

Me!!!


----------



## TBPeak (Nov 7, 2014)

I have a 3 year old Nubian that normally gives over a gallon and a half per day to giving 1/2 a gallon a day. She is on great food. Show goat pellets. Sweet feed and Timothy grass to graze on. Her milk has fallen and her bag is still
Big.


----------

